# Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report



## Slim Pete

Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.

Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.

The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft. But the number one complaint among Uber drivers is the pay, according to undisclosed data seen by The Information. Many Uber drivers have complained about unfair compensation for long trips, and not being able to accept tips.

An Uber spokesman told The Information: "We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate."









A driver looks from an Uber self-driving car on September 13, 2016 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.

The company is considering things like better targeting financial bonuses to certain drivers and allowing tipping, which could allow drivers to earn more, according to The Information. Lyft, its main competitor, already gives riders the option to leave a tip.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be because of low per mile rates, no tipping allowed on the app, no option to remove oneself from UberPool and no transparency in the destination until you start the ride.


----------



## roadman

the day Uber allows tips on UberX will be my last day giving Uber rides. That's when I know they need me the most and that is when I will no longer help them.


----------



## REX HAVOC

They're being forced to do it in NYC.


----------



## Ca$h4

Remember the phony report in Jan. 2015 when Uber payed Alan Krueger to do a labor report on Uber workers? Krueger claimed 50% of drivers stayed after one year. See graph on page 16 in the report.

*https://s3.amazonaws.com/uber-static/comms/PDF/Uber_Driver-Partners_Hall_Kreuger_2015.pdf*


----------



## Starbug

In an related report, it was found that 96% of people felt better about their life choices.


----------



## Jagent

Pyramid scheme. They're running out of marks.


----------



## BurgerTiime

96% of Uber Executives quit the first year.



REX HAVOC said:


> They're being forced to do it in NYC.


Yup, no tip policy is killing them. Years back I worked at a hotel that didn't allow tips. They spent more time and money retaining. Employees didn't last 2 months on average. Tipping is make or break in the hospitality industry. Uber is beyond dumb and their driver retention proves how ignorant and insensitive they run their business.

That would make being an uber driver that worse job in the world. No job has a hirer turn over rate. Hookers last longer. When will investors demand the resignation of Travis? Pretty crazy.


----------



## emdeplam

I know churn is high but this number seems like BS.


----------



## ginseng41

4%? I wonder if that includes people who drive 1 day or something


----------



## uberdriverfornow

I have only met about 5 current drivers while giving rides in over 4000 trips.


----------



## Buckiemohawk

emdeplam said:


> I know churn is high but this number seems like BS.


this business is make or break. Only a few can do this job. Uber turned into a side hustle and people got hustled instead


----------



## dirtylee

All 4% of them are in the Airport staging lot.


----------



## REX HAVOC

I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


----------



## PrestonT

ginseng41 said:


> 4%? I wonder if that includes people who drive 1 day or something


Of course it does. Someone who drives one day and then runs like the wind is among those who didn't last a year, no?


----------



## Buckiemohawk

PrestonT said:


> Of course it does. Someone who drives one day and then runs like the wind is among those who didn't last a year, no?


You are correct. Most last on 3 months. The churn is high once they do the math or they start getting low ratings because of a multitude of things. A personal car is not meant to be used for livery. Also if they have a break down or flat tire which will happen eventually it can help people see the foolishness of their ways.


----------



## DelaJoe

I've been driving for 2 years now...I guess I am part of the 4%. I think a lot of people try it and after a week or two ... quit. The job is easy but the hours you have to work to make the good money stink. Most people don't want to work after 10PM and on weekends...but that is when everyone needs Ubers to go out to the clubs and bars.


----------



## westsidebum

Ubers next move is to double down and target minorities and those marginal people with alcohol and drug addiction stuck in poverty via channels like Goodwill and marketing aimed at minorities like "git your side hussle" with Uber


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber

REX HAVOC said:


> Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be because of low per mile rates, no tipping allowed on the app, no option to remove oneself from UberPool and no transparency in the destination until you start the ride.


Nonsense, it has to be related to the fact it gets boring after a year, not enough badges or anything of the sort to keep us amused as we Uber, they need to fix that first.


----------



## KMANDERSON

REX HAVOC said:


> Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be because of low per mile rates, no tipping allowed on the app, no option to remove oneself from UberPool and no transparency in the destination until you start the ride.


Yet we are independent contractors lol


----------



## ToughTommy

according to a report from The Information.
Number one reason - drumroll-PAY
Noticed referal bonus half of what it was.
I guess 2017 being the year of the driver means they need more drivers.
Spokesman doublespeak"We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate"
As H Ross Perot used to say"Work on it".
More blah blah blah yet still no in app tipping or raised rates. Rest assured they are thinking up new badges to covet.


----------



## UberwhoIaM

Someone else posted this yesterday or this morning ...... I guess most of us on here are part of that 4%.....lol


----------



## mikewithebike

18 months and 1199 trips later, ...


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Slim Pete said:


> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.
> 
> Add to the list of problems at Uber: " our customer support and how we communicate."
> .


They / support always sides with the rider, even when the rider is lying to them about there pet dog being a Service Animal which IT IS NOT !!!


----------



## LEO2112

UberwhoIaM said:


> I guess most of us on here are part of that 4%.....lol


Would explain why a large majority of other uber drivers are oblivious to this site or just dont care..


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

ginseng41 said:


> 4%? I wonder if that includes people who drive 1 day or something


To be a proper statistic it would include all people activated within that one year period.


----------



## Jagent

I know several people who tried it for a couple of weeks and quit. They all quit for the same reason, the pay is too low. Once they see the mileage building up on the car, they start doing the math.


----------



## jfinks

Jagent said:


> I know several people who tried it for a couple of weeks and quit. They all quit for the same reason, the pay is too low. Once they see the mileage building up on the car, they start doing the math.


Got my first nasty gram today for low acceptance rate of 50%. My reply to this is quit sending me off into the sticks for a min fare and I might consider accepting more trips.


----------



## Beekeeper

Childish mentality running the show. You'll find this in many businesses as they start out and grow. They never learn until it's to late. I've personally seen management fight tooth and nail over tips not being implemented for employees. The only reason was jealousy.


----------



## scamp

emdeplam said:


> I know churn is high but this number seems like BS.


Last year after the 50% rate cut, I heard Uber lost 60% of its Boston drivers. THAT number even sounded high to me. Losing 96% nationwide sounds completely implausible to me.


----------



## Uberana

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


Her sympathy was your tip!


----------



## scamp

westsidebum said:


> Ubers next move is to double down and target minorities and those marginal people with alcohol and drug addiction stuck in poverty via channels like Goodwill and marketing aimed at minorities like "git your side hussle" with Uber


Uber already been heavily targeting immigrant communities and Massachusetts background checks exposed Uber's deliberately loose background checks.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

REX HAVOC said:


> They're being forced to do it in NYC.


I would imagine its the same w/ Lyft, but if tips are being logged into the driver app, doesn't that mean we will get taxed on it?


----------



## JMW1072

one year here. still on.


----------



## Recoup

Hate to tell you this, but _tips are taxable income_. So I guess your question is: "If tips are being logged into the driver app, doesn't that mean I can't dodge taxes on them any more?" The answer is "Yes."


----------



## jfinks

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would imagine its the same w/ Lyft, but if tips are being logged into the driver app, doesn't that mean we will get taxed on it?


Think of it like this regarding tips. 80 percent of something (tips) is better than 0 tax on very little tip activity.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

jfinks said:


> Think of it like this regarding tips. 80 percent of something (tips) is better than 0 tax on very little tip activity.


I thought being an Independent Contractor, you pay 40%


----------



## DelaK

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


lol I guess she didn't have any cash


----------



## jfinks

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I thought being an Independent Contractor, you pay 40%


The actual percentage doesn't matter.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

jfinks said:


> The actual percentage doesn't matter.


why doesn't it matter?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

scamp said:


> Last year after the 50% rate cut, I heard Uber lost 60% of its Boston drivers. THAT number even sounded high to me. Losing 96% nationwide sounds completely implausible to me.


Then you've never run a company with personnel.
Churn and attrition are massive, even in a decent company.


----------



## Tony from New Jersey

2 year still working but very limited hours and location. About 1p hours a week. Only surge rides.


----------



## LEO2112

Been doing this since Nov. I'm pretty much down to just working surges when I can.


----------



## Andretti

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app.* Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.*


From what I often see today, she could very well be true.

Which might be why she's adamant about in-app tipping.


----------



## Jagent

scamp said:


> Last year after the 50% rate cut, I heard Uber lost 60% of its Boston drivers. THAT number even sounded high to me. Losing 96% nationwide sounds completely implausible to me.


They don't lose 96% at the same time. It's a constant churn. They are onboarding as many as they lose. That's why they constantly advertise for drivers.


----------



## Trebor

scamp said:


> Uber already been heavily targeting immigrant communities and Massachusetts background checks exposed Uber's deliberately loose background checks.


Uber has partnerships with the NAACP here in Houston

https://myhoustonmajic.hellobeautif...ns-naacp-houston-partner-to-create-5000-jobs/


----------



## Andretti

If these numbers are true, it sounds more like a ponzi scheme than a legit sustainable business model.

But we know what is really is: Taking equity out of the independent contractor's capital equipment (vehicle).


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Slim Pete said:


> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.
> 
> Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.
> 
> The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft. But the number one complaint among Uber drivers is the pay, according to undisclosed data seen by The Information. Many Uber drivers have complained about unfair compensation for long trips, and not being able to accept tips.
> 
> .


The ads on the radio suggest that partners can make a decent amount of money by going a few days a week on the easy "side hustle". Although no amounts are promised, the implication is that folks will be able to pay off their credit cards or cars or other debts, and there is nothing to it.

I think they are over-implying what is reasonable for most people and they see it soon enough and quit.


----------



## Lee239

roadman said:


> the day Uber allows tips on UberX will be my last day giving Uber rides. That's when I know they need me the most and that is when I will no longer help them.


Bye, they do allow tips on UberX.



KMANDERSON said:


> Yet we are independent contractors lol


Independent indentured servant contractors.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Kerplunkenstein said:


> why doesn't it matter?


Because your still making 60% tip. If I got $100 tip and uncle Sam wants $40 of that $100, then I profited $60 by trying to do a good job. That's $60 more than I had if there were no tipping option.

Come on, get real here. You have to pay taxes anyway at the end of the year. Be disciplined enough, do the simple math and set aside money from every pay check to pay taxes at the end of the year.

I currently set aside 22% of my rideshare paychecks for taxes. I can't believe I had to spell this out. It's a no brainer.

If I have to pay more than 22% at the end of the year, atleast I don't have to start from nothing and if I have to pay less, we'll, I just call it my tax return.


----------



## jfinks

jfinks said:


> The actual percentage doesn't matter.


Because even 60% of a substantially higher tip amount is going to be more than 0 tax on basically nothing.


----------



## Lee239

Grahamcracker said:


> Because your still making 60% tip. If I got $100 tip and uncle Sam wants $40 of that $100, then I profited $60 by trying to do a good job. That's $60 more than I had if there were no tipping option.
> 
> Come on, get real here. You have to pay taxes anyway at the end of the year. Be disciplined enough, do the simple math and set aside money from every pay check to pay taxes at the end of the year.
> 
> I currently set aside 22% of my rideshare paychecks for taxes. I can't believe I had to spell this out. It's a no brainer.


Most drivers who deadmile 3/1 could claim all their tips and still owe zero in taxes.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Lee239 said:


> Most drivers who deadmile 3/1 could claim all their tips and still owe zero in taxes.


Not I. Living on an island and getting $1.50 per mile, I end up having to pay. I claimed over double the miles driven with pax last year and still I had to pay. Also had quite a few tax write offs. It wasn't too much but still had to pay some.


----------



## Lee239

Grahamcracker said:


> Not I. Living on an island and getting $1.50 per mile, I end up having to pay. I claimed over double the miles driven with pax last year and still I had to pay. Also had quite a few tax write offs. It wasn't too much but still had to pay some.


I hope you don't claim Uber cash tips, since Uber doesn't' allow tipping and you refuse all tips. wink wink.


----------



## Grahamcracker

Lee239 said:


> I hope you don't claim Uber cash tips, since Uber doesn't' allow tipping and you refuse all tips. wink wink.


What tips? We are not allowed to accept tips.


----------



## delock51

Ubers been paying my bills for the last 2 and half years give or take. I never thought I would have made it this far with it. I practically drive every day.


----------



## usmc1

so there's a shit ton of about uber yet all of you still drive for them. Now I'm not saying that I love this gig but damm stop the if you hate it that much find another job or side gig.


----------



## corniilius

Can't help but wonder how many quit once they found out there was actual work involved. People aren't just going to hand you money.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Lee239 said:


> Bye, they do allow tips on UberX.
> 
> Independent indentured servant contractors.


It cheaper then calling us employees.


----------



## autofill

Grahamcracker said:


> Not I. Living on an island and getting $1.50 per mile, I end up having to pay. I claimed over double the miles driven with pax last year and still I had to pay. Also had quite a few tax write offs. It wasn't too much but still had to pay some.


You definitely did your tax wrong. No uber driver should've paid any taxes.


----------



## Lee239

corniilius said:


> Can't help but wonder how many quit once they found out there was actual work involved. People aren't just going to hand you money.


There is work, sometimes, but it's not a job where you get paid to be there, it's try to work. I've been online 1o hours and only did one ride for $3.33


----------



## autofill

I really don't care about the tipping option. Seeing first hand what I get from Lyft pax, I rather Uber just raise the rates.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Kerplunkenstein said:


> why doesn't it matter?


The rates are so low,if you write all you're miles you will not have to pay taxes unless you drive surge only.


----------



## FrostyAZ

Uberana said:


> Her sympathy was your tip











You just might have the funniest avatar I've ever seen for uber!


----------



## roadman

Lee239 said:


> Bye, they do allow tips on UberX.
> 
> Independent indentured servant contractors.


i should rephrase that "in-app" tipping which is not available on UberX. so when in app tipping comes to UberX I am done with them. they could have had in app tipping all along and just scammed the drivers like they always do and charged us 7% to process the tips when it only costs them 2%.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Jagent said:


> They don't lose 96% at the same time. It's a constant churn. They are onboarding as many as they lose. That's why they constantly advertise for drivers.


Right.
So of 100 drivers onboarded on 4/21/16, only 4 are still active.


----------



## UberHammer

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Right.
> So of 100 drivers onboarded on 4/21/16, only 4 are still active.


And those four are posting here saying how great it is.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA

Trebor said:


> Uber has partnerships with the NAACP here in Houston
> 
> https://myhoustonmajic.hellobeautif...ns-naacp-houston-partner-to-create-5000-jobs/


They are going to have to change the name of the organization to the National Association for the Exploitation of Colored People. NAECP.


----------



## Grahamcracker

autofill said:


> You definitely did your tax wrong. No uber driver should've paid any taxes.


Nope. Taxes were done right. You don't know what your talking clearly. Different markets, different situations.


----------



## El Janitor

Yeah Uber pool is a great way to make you want to leave.


----------



## jerseycrooner

ToughTommy said:


> according to a report from The Information.
> Number one reason - drumroll-PAY
> Noticed referal bonus half of what it was.
> I guess 2017 being the year of the driver means they need more drivers.
> Spokesman doublespeak"We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate"
> As H Ross Perot used to say"Work on it".
> More blah blah blah yet still no in app tipping or raised rates. Rest assured they are thinking up new badges to covet.


I'm on year three. I met several Uber drivers who lasted just a few days. My secret...... I'm basically antisocial, have a high tolerance for pain and like to keep busy. That's it! Nothing mysterious!


----------



## I_Like_Spam

El Janitor said:


> Yeah Uber pool is a great way to make you want to leave.


If Uber paid for pool with a proper amount of money for the hassle of that kind of trip, that's the problem- not the existence of pool.


----------



## Jermin8r89

I_Like_Spam said:


> If Uber paid for pool with a proper amount of money for the hassle of that kind of trip, that's the problem- not the existence of pool.


If it was anything like lyftline id be ok with it


----------



## Karen Stein

Talk about a meaningless "factoid!"

This work isn't for everyone. When I drove cab I saw a similar high turnover. I attribute this turnover to: 
1) Most anyone is hired, and many find the work unpleasant;
2) Many simply are unsuited to this work, and are quickly weeded out; and,
Most take this work as only a temporary thing, until other employment is found.

Add to this the necessity to find conventional employment so as to get the most advantage from deductions, as well as benefits.

Simply paying more will not address these issues.


----------



## Wardell Curry

I am part of that 4 %. But I heard the longer you drive Uber, the worse your incentives and promotions get? Can anyone verify this? Im about 15 months in and Im waiting till summer to see what the boost is like before i make that judgement.


----------



## Jermin8r89

Karen Stein said:


> Talk about a meaningless "factoid!"
> 
> This work isn't for everyone. When I drove cab I saw a similar high turnover. I attribute this turnover to:
> 1) Most anyone is hired, and many find the work unpleasant;
> 2) Many simply are unsuited to this work, and are quickly weeded out; and,
> Most take this work as only a temporary thing, until other employment is found.
> 
> Add to this the necessity to find conventional employment so as to get the most advantage from deductions, as well as benefits.
> 
> Simply paying more will not address these issues.


Samethinv with trucking. Theres alot of upside to trucking. Its alot of work but you no college,easy Employement and noone over your shoulder.


----------



## FrostyAZ

Karen Stein said:


> Simply paying more will not address these issues.


Thanks for opining, Travis.


----------



## gman

autofill said:


> You definitely did your tax wrong. No uber driver should've paid any taxes.


With all the boost last year most drivers should be paying taxes this time around. If you have no taxable income you either don't know how to drive or you are fudging your miles big time.


----------



## corniilius

Tips? What tips? According to uber, they're not necessary.


----------



## tomatopaste

Jagent said:


> Pyramid scheme. They're running out of marks.


Yup. Uber is a Ponzi scheme. And Ponzi schemes always come to an end. Badly


----------



## charmer37

When I started driving for uber a year and a half ago I new that this would be a side hustle and not something I would quit my day job to pursue, Even in the beginning i limited the amount of miles i put on my car. Unless uber and lyft make some major changes I don't see anything getting better for drivers, Base fares are too low, Passengers are terrible, A lot of risk for very little gain....Welcome to Ridesharing.



Jagent said:


> I know several people who tried it for a couple of weeks and quit. They all quit for the same reason, the pay is too low. Once they see the mileage building up on the car, they start doing the math.


 A few months after I started I signed up a few people, They all signed up for the bonus money and quit. I have 2 vehicles on uber and lyft platforms, I cut back big-time driving for uber and lyft, This gig gets more lousy everyday.


----------



## Alex TAVERAS

LEO2112 said:


> Would explain why a large majority of other uber drivers are oblivious to this site or just dont care..


I have 3 months in and if it wasn't for all of you guys tips and guidance I would have never made it past my second week


----------



## Jagent

charmer37 said:


> I have 2 vehicles on uber and lyft platforms, I cut back big-time driving for uber and lyft, This gig gets more lousy everyday.


Same thing with me. I think I've done 8 rides this week. If the rates were higher, I would've worked all week, no matter what Karen says.


----------



## Wardell Curry

How do you maximize the money you make while minizing


FrostyAZ said:


> Thanks for opining, Travis.


Im convinced Karen is secretly an uber customer rep who doesn't actually drive at all.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

REX HAVOC said:


> Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be because of low per mile rates, no tipping allowed on the app, no option to remove oneself from UberPool and no transparency in the destination until you start the ride.


All very good points, however all should have been researched and known before opting to drive for Uber. Rates have been stagnant or plummeting for over the past three years, tipping has never been an option since the inception of Uber over 8 years ago and Pool has been a problem for nearly 2 years. 
It appears that not only is there just a 4% retention rate, but a 96% clueless rate of potential new drivers.


----------



## tomatopaste

Jagent said:


> Same thing with me. I think I've done 8 rides this week. If the rates were higher, I would've worked all week, no matter what Karen says.


This is the game Uber is playing. They want as many customers to sign up so it looks good to investors. Problem is half to three quarters of Uber's customers should not be in the system. That's why Uber relies on promo gimmicks instead of just charging a reasonable fare and paying drivers what they deserve


----------



## djnsmith7

This report supports my sentiments, which started two years ago, that in the very near future, Uber won't have any "good" drivers on the platform. The only drivers they'll have will be the ones that end up in the news. This report shows they're closing in on that result quickly.


----------



## tomatopaste

Wardell Curry said:


> How do you maximize the money you make while minizing
> 
> Im convinced Karen is secretly an uber customer rep who doesn't actually drive at all.


There are without a doubt Uber reps on here.


----------



## Trebor

gman said:


> With all the boost last year most drivers should be paying taxes this time around. If you have no taxable income you either don't know how to drive or you are fudging your miles big time.


quite the opposite. If you paid taxes on your uber income, your doing it wrong.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

SEAL Team 5 said:


> All very good points, however all should have been researched and known before opting to drive for Uber. Rates have been stagnant or plummeting for over the past three years, tipping has never been an option since the inception of Uber over 8 years ago and Pool has been a problem for nearly 2 years.
> It appears that not only is there just a 4% retention rate, but a 96% clueless rate of potential new drivers.


The ads on the radio are misleading, however, and I think people are being mislead.

Just a few minutes ago, they ran an Uber ad on the Coast to Coast program, George Noory was using the selling point "instant pay, you can cash out up to 5 times a day". I'm sure you can, but that statement is an implication that it is likely you will have enough income to make it worthwhile to cash out that often. It really isn't a "lie", but its really misleading and gives the listener the idea that the Uber Road is paved with gold.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Karen Stein said:


> Talk about a meaningless "factoid!"
> 
> This work isn't for everyone. When I drove cab I saw a similar high turnover. I attribute this turnover to:
> 1) Most anyone is hired, and many find the work unpleasant;
> 2) Many simply are unsuited to this work, and are quickly weeded out; and,
> Most take this work as only a temporary thing, until other employment is found.
> 
> Add to this the necessity to find conventional employment so as to get the most advantage from deductions, as well as benefits.
> 
> Simply paying more will not address these issues.


Yeah, but it won't hurt.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

I_Like_Spam said:


> The ads on the radio are misleading, however, and I think people are being mislead.
> 
> Just a few minutes ago, they ran an Uber ad on the Coast to Coast program, George Noory was using the selling point "instant pay, you can cash out up to 5 times a day". I'm sure you can, but that statement is an implication that it is likely you will have enough income to make it worthwhile to cash out that often. It really isn't a "lie", but its really misleading and gives the listener the idea that the Uber Road is paved with gold.


Caveat Emptor. We learned that in Jr High economics.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would imagine its the same w/ Lyft, but if tips are being logged into the driver app, doesn't that mean we will get taxed on it?


Yes. It's a catch 22.

Why Connnngress hasn't written the law yet to force uber into tipping, I dunno ?


----------



## EX_

Where's the surprise part in all this?


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yes. It's a catch 22.
> 
> Why Connnngress hasn't written the law yet to force uber into tipping, I dunno ?


Huh? What precedence are you reciting from? Next people will want a tip line on your doctor bill a tip line on your sanitation bill and even a tip line on your 1040 tax return. Imagine that, tipping an IRS agent for providing the service of collecting your taxes.


----------



## Hawkdallas

The real question is ......Mayo or miracle whip? I say mayo till the cows come home


----------



## Ubercide

96% of the population have self respect.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Huh? What precedence are you reciting from? Next people will want a tip line on your doctor bill a tip line on your sanitation bill and even a tip line on your 1040 tax return. Imagine that, tipping an IRS agent for providing the service of collecting your taxes.


Look up the site. www.losthorizons.com

The greatest ponzi scam ever perpetrated upon man. Nough said.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Look up the site. www.losthorizons.com
> 
> The greatest ponzi scam ever perpetrated upon man. Nough said.


I love the line by James Madison, our 4th president "knowledge will forever govern ignorance". It's even more prevalent today then when he wrote it nearly eleven score ago.


----------



## Marshall Mathers

I'm a college student and I don't see how any adult with a full time job already would want to do this. After I'm done with school I'd probably be done with uber.... but if I want to to get away from my wife than I might still do it.


----------



## Guapcollecta

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


She only mentioned it because she knew she was exploiting you. It was a self-defense mechanism. She was trying to justify her cheapness.



DelaJoe said:


> I've been driving for 2 years now...I guess I am part of the 4%. I think a lot of people try it and after a week or two ... quit. The job is easy but the hours you have to work to make the good money stink. Most people don't want to work after 10PM and on weekends...but that is when everyone needs Ubers to go out to the clubs and bars.


Good money? You have very low standards my friend? Nobody makes good money with Uber. Any job that doesn't pay enough to progress is not worth the time. People do Uber out of necessity. Not because it's good money. If you can find a minimum wage job that allowed you to work to as many hours, I'm sure you'd make more doing that then doing Uber.



Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would imagine its the same w/ Lyft, but if tips are being logged into the driver app, doesn't that mean we will get taxed on it?


Who cares about tips? That doesn't mean you're going to make a decent living. A higher rate per mile and a higher rate for time is how you Ensure a decent wage. Uber has inspired a culture of cheapness. I don't think that tips will improve your situation by much since tips are optional.


----------



## Flying16150

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


If you don't have the square which lets you accept all credit cards and debit cards, and your driving for Uber you deserve missing out on tips. 
Had mine from my cab driving days and it keeps the Uber experience cashless for the rider.


----------



## Adieu

Wait, whaaaaat?

Here in Cali we can not only get tipped, we're even allowed to SOLICIT tips



Wardell Curry said:


> Im convinced Karen is secretly an uber customer rep who doesn't actually drive at all.


Secretly????


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Guapcollecta said:


> Uber has inspired a culture of cheapness. I don't think that tips will improve your situation by much since tips are optional.


People have always been frugal, its just that the cheapskates were found on the city bus until recently.


----------



## Lee239

ginseng41 said:


> 4%? I wonder if that includes people who drive 1 day or something


It sure does. and if I was making money or able to make money in my market I would not be driving people around occasionally thinking I don't want these Aholes in my car, why am I doing this.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ginseng41 said:


> 4%? I wonder if that includes people who drive 1 day or something


Those are the really smart ones who only take a day to figure out it's not worth it. The rest of us, not so much.


----------



## Lee239

Adieu said:


> Wait, whaaaaat?
> 
> Here in Cali we can not only get tipped, we're even allowed to SOLICIT tips
> 
> Secretly????


Any Uber driver can ask for tips. but they tell the customer that drivers worry about their ratings, which is a way to tell them, if a driver asks you can give them 1 star and get them fired


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


I've had quite a few of those. They usually start off by telling me I should tell Uber to put tipping in the app.



jfinks said:


> Because even 60% of a substantially higher tip amount is going to be more than 0 tax on basically nothing.


 Also, when people put things on a credit card they tend to spend more. When I deliver pizza my average tip which is on a credit card tends to be higher then if I get a cash tip. Usually it's about 20% more. That makes up for any taxes I incur. I'd be amazed at any Uber driver who's in a 40% tax bracket!


----------



## Holiday

Guapcollecta said:


> She only mentioned it because she knew she was exploiting you. It was a self-defense mechanism. She was trying to justify her cheapness.
> 
> Good money? You have very low standards my friend? Nobody makes good money with Uber. Any job that doesn't pay enough to progress is not worth the time. People do Uber out of necessity. Not because it's good money. If you can find a minimum wage job that allowed you to work to as many hours, I'm sure you'd make more doing that then doing Uber.
> 
> Who cares about tips? That doesn't mean you're going to make a decent living. A higher rate per mile and a higher rate for time is how you Ensure a decent wage. Uber has inspired a culture of cheapness. I don't think that tips will improve your situation by much since tips are optional.


Lyft pax barely tip.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Guapcollecta said:


> Good money? You have very low standards my friend? Nobody makes good money with Uber. Any job that doesn't pay enough to progress is not worth the time. People do Uber out of necessity. Not because it's good money. If you can find a minimum wage job that allowed you to work to as many hours, I'm sure you'd make more doing that then doing Uber.


People do Uber because its high-tech and the cutting edge, and the hard sell has been successful in getting the masses to use their private cars as taxis.

Yellow Cab couldn't get enough keisters in the driver's seats of their taxis before Uber entered the market, even though they provided a car. Most cities Yellow Cab drivers were immigrants and refugees. Even in Pittsburgh, in the wake of the Steel Collapse, Yellow Cab had a hard time staying staffed.


----------



## BallerX

Grahamcracker said:


> Not I. Living on an island and getting $1.50 per mile, I end up having to pay. I claimed over double the miles driven with pax last year and still I had to pay. Also had quite a few tax write offs. It wasn't too much but still had to pay some.


$1.50 per mile is nothing. See a tax accountant. You're not doing your taxes correctly to maximize deductions. You should be paying zero in taxes.



Grahamcracker said:


> Because your still making 60% tip. If I got $100 tip and uncle Sam wants $40 of that $100, then I profited $60 by trying to do a good job. That's $60 more than I had if there were no tipping option.
> 
> Come on, get real here. You have to pay taxes anyway at the end of the year. Be disciplined enough, do the simple math and set aside money from every pay check to pay taxes at the end of the year.
> 
> I currently set aside 22% of my rideshare paychecks for taxes. I can't believe I had to spell this out. It's a no brainer.
> 
> If I have to pay more than 22% at the end of the year, atleast I don't have to start from nothing and if I have to pay less, we'll, I just call it my tax return.


If you're paying 22% in taxes on your Uber earnings you should really talk with a tax accountant unless you're earning more than $100k per year. That's waaaaay to high



Karen Stein said:


> Talk about a meaningless "factoid!"
> 
> This work isn't for everyone. When I drove cab I saw a similar high turnover. I attribute this turnover to:
> 1) Most anyone is hired, and many find the work unpleasant;
> 2) Many simply are unsuited to this work, and are quickly weeded out; and,
> Most take this work as only a temporary thing, until other employment is found.
> 
> Add to this the necessity to find conventional employment so as to get the most advantage from deductions, as well as benefits.
> 
> Simply paying more will not address these issues.


Actually, "simply paying more" will overide ALL those issues if the pay is high enough. Economics 101.



gman said:


> With all the boost last year most drivers should be paying taxes this time around. If you have no taxable income you either don't know how to drive or you are fudging your miles big time.


Incorrect.


----------



## Mike Flynn

Slim Pete said:


> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.
> 
> Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.
> 
> The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft. But the number one complaint among Uber drivers is the pay, according to undisclosed data seen by The Information. Many Uber drivers have complained about unfair compensation for long trips, and not being able to accept tips.
> 
> An Uber spokesman told The Information: "We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A driver looks from an Uber self-driving car on September 13, 2016 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> The company is considering things like better targeting financial bonuses to certain drivers and allowing tipping, which could allow drivers to earn more, according to The Information. Lyft, its main competitor, already gives riders the option to leave a tip.


*I should hope so. Uber is a GIG not Career*


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000

Karen Stein said:


> Talk about a meaningless "factoid!"
> 
> This work isn't for everyone. When I drove cab I saw a similar high turnover. I attribute this turnover to:
> 1) Most anyone is hired, and many find the work unpleasant;
> 2) Many simply are unsuited to this work, and are quickly weeded out; and,
> Most take this work as only a temporary thing, until other employment is found.
> 
> Add to this the necessity to find conventional employment so as to get the most advantage from deductions, as well as benefits.
> 
> Simply paying more will not address these issues.


The only person who doesn't believe you work for Uber is you.


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular

I_Like_Spam said:


> People have always been frugal, its just that the cheapskates were found on the city bus until recently.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would imagine its the same w/ Lyft, but if tips are being logged into the driver app, doesn't that mean we will get taxed on it?


Ya think?


----------



## Grahamcracker

BallerX said:


> $1.50 per mile is nothing. See a tax accountant. You're not doing your taxes correctly to maximize deductions. You should be paying zero in taxes.
> 
> If you're paying 22% in taxes on your Uber earnings you should really talk with a tax accountant unless you're earning more than $100k per year. That's waaaaay to high
> 
> Actually, "simply paying more" will overide ALL those issues if the pay is high enough. Economics 101.
> 
> Incorrect.


Thank you for you input but I did see an accountant. That's why I know it was done right.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Kerplunkenstein said:


> I would imagine its the same w/ Lyft, but if tips are being logged into the driver app, doesn't that mean we will get taxed on it?


Getting taxed on a tip is still more money than no tip. Whats more: $0 or $5 minus tax?
Why is there always one who says this about tipping? There is always one


----------



## corniilius

Hawkdallas said:


> The real question is ......Mayo or miracle whip? I say mayo till the cows come home


The cow did go home and then she accused a driver of fat shaming her for simply asking about her cholesterol.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

peons said:


> Would take an hour to turn this company around


You've got 2 problems here. The first is keeping the riders on-board- with a large increase in rates. Even if they are sympathetic and are cool with the idea of paying more- they'll ride less. They'll figure that Uber is a form of transportation for special occasions and they'll treat it like that.

The 2nd problem is the drivers, they'll get onboard with this, sure. Why not earn more money for the same work- you can expect more drivers out on the road. But with less trips out there, and more drivers, it will be an invitation for someone to start a new lower-cost ride share service, with the tons new idle drivers out there.


----------



## Lee239

I'd love to know what % last more than 1 month, 3 months and 6 months and 9 months too.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

peons said:


> Riders won't notice most trips it'll ad .50- $3 to their total. 1-6 miles, those that take longer trips won't care as it'll still be cheaper than a cab, riders weren't complaining about price of fares years ago when it was higher. .


They'll notice, people that shop the bargain basement are very familiar with prices. Arguments with Walmart Associates about a 5 cent dispute over the price of a can of beans are not unheard of.

Sure, it might be still cheaper than a cab, but since millennials don't ride cabs it isn't relevant to them and they wouldn't make the comparison.


----------



## Dutch-Ub

So, Lets say you do 30 rides for your daily target: $200.

Rates go up, now.. you do 20 rides to get to $200. Hmmz.. what will you do.....

Take the extra 10 rides to make $300, or go home, still in time to read a bedtime story for the kids.

Uber knows, it's all in their data. You can't have people sweating en spending hours and hours driving pax around if they get paid well. Nope, need to pay just enough so they don't starve. And maybe, maayyybe a little promo so they don't starve and keep coming back.

'just one more ride, just one more.'


----------



## Elmo Burrito

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


Carry a square or use your pay pal account for tips for those that prefer to go "cashless" then you'll see if they put up or shut up.


----------



## Jagent

peons said:


> Yup I went from 20+ trips a day to 1-3 and by going g xl only and cherry picking earn just under the same.
> 
> Not all rides will and can be good but I refuse to be a human loss leader. Not one should lose me money, Was a time I felt like driving would turn on the app & go but now it's all gaming the system giving pax a worse experience now you see what's happening Ponzi is crumbling
> 
> Seriously it would take an hour to turn everything around and riders wouldn't even notice but Ponzis aren't meant to last the tops already cashed out so no need to care


Used to be, on a slow time, say a Tuesday at 2pm, there were no pings to be had. Now, as soon as I turn on the app, it's pinging. Ignore and you get another. I refuse to work for base, so I'm constantly checking surge. But it rarely surges around here. Gotta head downtown to catch surge, or just get crazy lucky.

That tells me that no one is responding to base pings. Either that or riders have increased tremendously. Can't judge the rest of the country by this area. This area runs about 5 years behind on tech stuff. Just an observation.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

jfinks said:


> Think of it like this regarding tips. 80 percent of something (tips) is better than 0 tax on very little tip activity.


Well, you're assuming the tax rate will will stay the same. 
Do us all a favor, (if you haven't already) put up tip signs that way you'll keep 100% of your cash tips and provide support for those drivers that have signs. Unless you just love paying more taxes.


----------



## ginseng41

I really pity you guys. I pulled in 40k from uber last year working 8 months. Legally paid taxes on 12k but actual expenses including KBB depreciation were about $9k. In some markets this can be a good job


----------



## I_Like_Spam

peons said:


> Cool don't participate and I'm sure things will change stand or fall makes me none I stood 2 years ago & don't accept x anymore.


I don't accept X anyhow, just giving my analysis. My personal car, a 2008 Buick, is a bit too rich for Uber X passengers, so I already refuse to drive for Uber.

I stand by my guess in that the number of drivers will increase and the number of passengers will decrease. Even if the large increase in fares that you hope for is achieved, there is going to be a decrease in ridership- maybe only 10-20%, but that's a lot.



Elmo Burrito said:


> Carry a square or use your pay pal account for tips for those that prefer to go "cashless" then you'll see if they put up or shut up.


I suggested exactly that to one of Pittsburgh's panhandlers a few months back. They've been having a similar problem with cashless donors.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yes. It's a catch 22.
> 
> Why Connnngress hasn't written the law yet to force uber into tipping, I dunno ?


That's one of the ideas ever.



Holiday said:


> Lyft pax barely tip.


That's true and they have the tip button! Forget the tip button on Uber platform cash is king and a tip button will usually translate into less tips because of the anonymity.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Ubercide said:


> 96% of the population have self respect.


96% of the Uber driver population can't even spell self respect.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yes. It's a catch 22.
> 
> Why Connnngress hasn't written the law yet to force uber into tipping, I dunno ?


Its not within their enumerated powers in the Constitution.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

ginseng41 said:


> I really pity you guys. I pulled in 40k from uber last year working 8 months. Legally paid taxes on 12k but actual expenses including KBB depreciation were about $9k. In some markets this can be a good job


You used expenses write off instead of mileage? Mileage is usually a much better write off unless you drive a very expensive car and take all the depreciation in the first year.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

I_Like_Spam said:


> Its not within their enumerated powers in the Constitution.


I actually asked the same question only with a little more difficulty. I wanted Amsoil to show where this can occur.


----------



## ginseng41

Elmo Burrito said:


> You used expenses write off instead of mileage? Mileage is usually a much better write off unless you drive a very expensive car and take all the depreciation in the first year.


Of course not. I do keep track of them to see how much I'm actually earning though


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ginseng41 said:


> I really pity you guys. I pulled in 40k from uber last year working 8 months. Legally paid taxes on 12k but actual expenses including KBB depreciation were about $9k. In some markets this can be a good job


Actually that's not that good. Your numbers show you drove around 50k miles for $40k gross. With being in the DC area your dollar to mile ratio should be closer to $1.50 rather than $.80.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

ginseng41 said:


> Of course not. I do keep track of them to see how much I'm actually earning though


Oh ok, thanks for clarification.


----------



## ginseng41

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Actually that's not that good. Your numbers show you drove around 50k miles for $40k gross. With being in the DC area your dollar to mile ratio should be closer to $1.50 rather than $.80.


Where so you come up with that. First I'm not in D.C., second those are my total car expenses, I have a sep ira deduction that's maxed, various other deductions and drive about 20k miles for uber

Actually just pulled up my return to look. 16k in auto deduction for the 9k total car expenses last year. Probably 2/3 of those were uber related. Also deducted as auto are cleaning, tire chains, etc. Mileage was 27k for uber though. I couldn't quite remember that one. My point is, we all should be getting a higher deduction than our actual expenses for uber. Also the SEP IRA is your BFF if you're self employed. I save a grand in taxes with mine


----------



## Elmo Burrito

ginseng41 said:


> Where so you come up with that. First I'm not in D.C., second those are my total car expenses, I have a sep ira deduction that's maxed, various other deductions and drive about 20k miles for uber
> 
> Actually just pulled up my return to look. 16k in auto deduction for the 9k total car expenses last year. Probably 2/3 of those were uber related. Also deducted as auto are cleaning, tire chains, etc. Mileage was 27k for uber though. I couldn't quite remember that one. My point is, we all should be getting a higher deduction than our actual expenses for uber. Also the SEP IRA is your BFF if you're self employed. I save a grand in taxes with mine


I guess I'm still confused. Are you writing off expenses AND mileage? Cuzzz everybody else I've talked to sez you can't do both. It's either expenses or mileage for a write off on your taxes.


----------



## ginseng41

No I write off mileage but I still keep track of actual expenses. EVERYONE should do this to see what they're really making. It's ridiculous to think that you spend exactly the standard deduction doing this and knowing that while you are legally paying taxes on one amount, you may actually be earning far more. My car is close to fully depreciated and is a hybrid that requires little in maintenance expense or gas.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

ginseng41 said:


> I really pity you guys. I pulled in 40k from uber last year working 8 months. Legally paid taxes on 12k but actual expenses including KBB depreciation were about $9k. In some markets this can be a good job


thats the thing, "some markets"... my market is .87 cents a mile.


----------



## ginseng41

Kerplunkenstein said:


> thats the thing, "some markets"... my market is .87 cents a mile.


Which totally fsils. Mine is 1.35 but if say I average a 1.2 surge


----------



## just_me

autofill said:


> I really don't care about the tipping option. Seeing first hand what I get from Lyft pax, I rather Uber just raise the rates.


Exactly Autofill. At the end of the day, I couldn't see the advantage of the tipping option when I drove for Lyft (alone) here in the Phoenix area. I did my own experiment about 6 months ago, drove only for Lyft, and then only for Uber, over a months period. Here's what I found (per week): with Uber, I would get 1.8 to 2.2 trips per hour; Lyft 1.2 to 1.3 trips per hour. And at the end of the week, about 37 (+/- 1) hours of being online, Uber paid me almost $100.00 more. Note: that's without counting tips for Uber, and counting tips through Lyft's app, and a promotion. Uber had no promotions. That told me that the amount of trips brings in more money than tips.

And to your second point, Uber has plenty of room to raise rates. They're already less than half of Yellow cab or Discount cab charges here in the Phoenix area, and we give the pax a better experience/service.


----------



## Elmo Burrito

ginseng41 said:


> No I write off mileage but I still keep track of actual expenses. EVERYONE should do this to see what they're really making. It's ridiculous to think that you spend exactly the standard deduction doing this and knowing that while you are legally paying taxes on one amount, you may actually be earning far more. My car is close to fully depreciated and is a hybrid that requires little in maintenance expense or gas.


Yeah ok I got ya. Yeah I agree keeping track of expenses should be a no brainer for ride share. I know what mine are to the mile. My expenses are .25 a mile or $50 per 9 hours of driving/shift. I drive an average of 180 miles per day.


----------



## ginseng41

Elmo Burrito said:


> Yeah ok I got ya. Yeah I agree keeping track of expenses should be a no brainer for ride share. I know what mine are to the mile. My expenses are .25 a mile or $50 per 9 hours of driving/shift. I drive an average of 180 miles per day.


I drive half that. Mostly minimum fare trips or not much longer and they're often on surge. For ecampke. I'm at almost 1k earnings thus week on 650 miles


----------



## Kerplunkenstein

ginseng41 said:


> Which totally fsils. Mine is 1.35 but if say I average a 1.2 surge


whats your market?


----------



## Elmo Burrito

ginseng41 said:


> I drive half that. Mostly minimum fare trips or not much longer and they're often on surge. For ecampke. I'm at almost 1k earnings thus week on 650 miles


Yeah can't do that here in Potlandia, I mean Portland. Uber killed the surge with blowing up the airport que and stacked ride requests.


----------



## ginseng41

Rural college town are unique. Our issue is that it's only worth driving around 32 weeks a year


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ginseng41 said:


> Where so you come up with that. First I'm not in D.C., second those are my total car expenses, I have a sep ira deduction that's maxed, various other deductions and drive about 20k miles for uber


From your other post you said you made $40k with Uber and legally paid tax on only $12k. So that means you had $28k in operating expenses to deduct. You also stated that your actual expenses including Kelly Blue Book depreciation was only $9k. So I know you didn't use actual expenses because that would put you at legally paying tax on $31k. So I "ASSUMED" you used the only other alternative of operating expense with the IRS standard mileage deduction. However with your second post of stating that you only drove 20k miles for Uber I'm wondering how the hell did you come up with an additional $18k in deductions and how the hell do you avg $2/mile in total miles? In my 17 years in this business you're the best I've ever seen at limiting dead miles and catching surge.
With the DC driving comment I saw from your profile that you're in Fredricksburg VA, only 50 miles south of DC.


----------



## ginseng41

I'm in Blacksburg, VA, no where close to either. You need to learn about the SEP IRA deduction and there are other things besides auto expenses that you can often deduct. I had about a grand in random deductions as well. The SEP allows you to deduct, as an expense, up to 25% of net income as long as you put it into an IRA.

I went back and looked and posted later that it was 16k in auto expenses deducted which is primarily mileage but also cleaning costs and a few other miscellaneous things in there. I really couldn't remember at first. We have huge, frequent surges here. I've not had a non-surge ride all day. We also have so many short trips that the base fare is a bigger percentage of my actual pay than for most of you.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

ginseng41 said:


> Mileage was 27k for uber though.


Ok, I see now. You're very good with the dollar to mile ratio with $40k/27k miles as you're very good with finances if you can stick 25% of your net into an IRA driving for Uber X. I thought I saw Fredricksburg, buts its actually Blacksburg. I didn't know that Va Tech surged all the time.


----------



## ginseng41

Yeah it really does. I'm an accountant so I know how 2make this work


----------



## IUberGR

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


That's about right. Whenever a Lyft rider tells me they prefer Lyft because they can tip on the app, I know I'm not getting a tip.


----------



## UberTrucker

REX HAVOC said:


> They're being forced to do it in NYC.


Knowing Uber, they'll pull out of New York before allowing tips.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

UberTrucker said:


> Knowing Uber, they'll pull out of New York before allowing tips.


Time to invest my life savings in the medallion market...


----------



## TheFixer1

Slim Pete said:


> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.
> 
> Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.
> 
> The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft. But the number one complaint among Uber drivers is the pay, according to undisclosed data seen by The Information. Many Uber drivers have complained about unfair compensation for long trips, and not being able to accept tips.
> 
> An Uber spokesman told The Information: "We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A driver looks from an Uber self-driving car on September 13, 2016 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> The company is considering things like better targeting financial bonuses to certain drivers and allowing tipping, which could allow drivers to earn more, according to The Information. Lyft, its main competitor, already gives riders the option to leave a tip.


Tipping will do nothing, do any of you think these cheap ass PAX will leave you a tip, LMAO.



REX HAVOC said:


> They're being forced to do it in NYC.


It will not change anything, do any of you think that these cheap ass PAX will leave you a tip, LMAO. It's the dirt cheap rates that are the problem, which attracts the cheapest PAX imaginable, reason I left this crap show years ago. Two years ago the rates where good and the pax who used the service also tipped, not acting dumbfounded. NY driver here.



DelaJoe said:


> I've been driving for 2 years now...I guess I am part of the 4%. I think a lot of people try it and after a week or two ... quit. The job is easy but the hours you have to work to make the good money stink. Most people don't want to work after 10PM and on weekends...but that is when everyone needs Ubers to go out to the clubs and bars.


Why don't you register your car as a Taxi, because that is what you are doing, and come back again and tell us how it is working out for you. No part time crap when you do that.



KMANDERSON said:


> Yet we are independent contractors lol


You are.


----------



## FL_Dex

usmc1 said:


> if you hate it that much find another job or side gig.


Ironically, and according to the article, that is exactly what people are doing.


----------



## Yellow12543

http://driveyellow.nyc/

Make some real money and stop killing yourself


----------



## KMANDERSON

TheFixer1 said:


> Tipping will do nothing, do any of your think these cheap ass PAX will leave you a tip, LMAO.
> 
> It will not change anything, do any of your think that these cheap ass PAX will leave you a tip, LMAO. It's the dirt cheap rates that are the problem, which attracts the chapter PAX imaginable, reason I left this crap show years ago. Two years ago the rates where good and the pax who used the service also tipped, not acting dumbfounded. NY driver here.
> 
> Why don't you register your car as a Taxi, because that is what you are doing, and come back again and tell us how it is working out for you. No part time crap when you do that.
> 
> You are.


Lol ok


----------



## PoulTrend

This does not sound accurate however it definitely could be up over the 75% mark. I have been driving since August 2016 have never met driver with more trips than myself and I am up over 900


----------



## REX HAVOC

Slim Pete said:


> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.
> 
> Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.
> 
> The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft. But the number one complaint among Uber drivers is the pay, according to undisclosed data seen by The Information. Many Uber drivers have complained about unfair compensation for long trips, and not being able to accept tips.
> 
> An Uber spokesman told The Information: "We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A driver looks from an Uber self-driving car on September 13, 2016 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> The company is considering things like better targeting financial bonuses to certain drivers and allowing tipping, which could allow drivers to earn more, according to The Information. Lyft, its main competitor, already gives riders the option to leave a tip.


I'd rather be one of the 1%.


----------



## Argantes

Glad I have no life or friends and can drive on friday and saturday nights, been doing this job for over 3 years because I'm too lazy to look for a new low paying job and dealing with the interview process.


----------



## tohunt4me

Slim Pete said:


> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.
> 
> Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.
> 
> The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft. But the number one complaint among Uber drivers is the pay, according to undisclosed data seen by The Information. Many Uber drivers have complained about unfair compensation for long trips, and not being able to accept tips.
> 
> An Uber spokesman told The Information: "We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A driver looks from an Uber self-driving car on September 13, 2016 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> The company is considering things like better targeting financial bonuses to certain drivers and allowing tipping, which could allow drivers to earn more, according to The Information. Lyft, its main competitor, already gives riders the option to leave a tip.


JUST WAIT UNTIL 96% OF THE SELF DRIVING CARS QUIT !!!



BurgerTiime said:


> 96% of Uber Executives quit the first year.
> 
> Yup, no tip policy is killing them. Years back I worked at a hotel that didn't allow tips. They spent more time and money retaining. Employees didn't last 2 months on average. Tipping is make or break in the hospitality industry. Uber is beyond dumb and their driver retention proves how ignorant and insensitive they run their business.
> 
> That would make being an uber driver that worse job in the world. No job has a hirer turn over rate. Hookers last longer. When will investors demand the resignation of Travis? Pretty crazy.


Had an attractive young lady tip $15.00 yesterday. Her B.M.W. suv is in the shop for a new oil pan due to New Orleans streets.
Tipping makes such a BIG DIFFERENCE. it was a $6.00 ride.



REX HAVOC said:


> I'd rather be one of the 1%.


" only 1% of the population lives free".

4% needs Uber for a tax write off . . .


----------



## Jagent

The entire Uber driver experience is depressing.


----------



## tohunt4me

Jagent said:


> The entire Uber driver experience is depressing.


It didn't use to be.
But now it is.
You are right.


----------



## ZoomZoom12

IUberGR said:


> That's about right. Whenever a Lyft rider tells me they prefer Lyft because they can tip on the app, I know I'm not getting a tip.


She threw in the preemptive "I wish I could tip but don't have cash" play to basically inform you that you're not getting a tip lol


----------



## TheFixer1

Argantes said:


> Glad I have no life or friends and can drive on friday and saturday nights, been doing this job for over 3 years because I'm too lazy to look for a new low paying job and dealing with the interview process.


Does your car insurance company know that your are doing Taxi work with your private non commercial insurance policy.


----------



## Cableguynoe

uberdriverfornow said:


> I have only met about 5 current drivers while giving rides in over 4000 trips.


I ride a lot and don't always tell my driver that I also drive. A lot of these drivers barely say hello when I enter the car so I don't talk.



autofill said:


> I really don't care about the tipping option. Seeing first hand what I get from Lyft pax, I rather Uber just raise the rates.


it should be both



Marshall Mathers said:


> I'm a college student and I don't see how any adult with a full time job already would want to do this. After I'm done with school I'd probably be done with uber.... but if I want to to get away from my wife than I might still do it.


I have a full time job and think driver once in a while is great. I don't depend on it so if I don't make money, it's not the terrible. But when I do drive I usually just drive late at night or when there is a big event, so I usually make money.



Holiday said:


> Lyft pax barely tip.


Barely is better than never.


----------



## TheFixer1

Cableguynoe said:


> I ride a lot and don't always tell my driver that I also drive. A lot of these drivers barely say hello when I enter the car so I don't talk.
> 
> it should be both
> 
> I have a full time job and think driver once in a while is great. I don't depend on it so if I don't make money, it's not the terrible. But when I do drive I usually just drive late at night or when there is a big event, so I usually make money.
> 
> Barely is better than never.


Does your car insurance company know that you are doing Taxi work with your private non commercial insurance policy.


----------



## Cableguynoe

TheFixer1 said:


> Does your car insurance company know that you are doing Taxi work with your private non commercial insurance policy.


They do actually. Travelers doesn't offer rideshare insurance but told me they don't have a problem with it as long as I understand that they are not covering me while I'm working with Uber.
But what the heck does that have to do with anything?


----------



## TheFixer1

Cableguynoe said:


> They do actually. Travelers doesn't offer rideshare insurance but told me they don't have a problem with it as long as I understand that they are not covering me while I'm working with Uber.
> But what the heck does that have to do with anything?


What rideshare, you are not doing ridesharing in any way shape or form, do you even know what ridesharing means, you are performing Taxi FHV dispatch services. Ridesharing, please, LMAO, this was made up by filthy Uber so they could circumvent laws and regulations, and of course with a few payoffs the city regulators started to look the other way.


----------



## Cableguynoe

TheFixer1 said:


> What rideshare, you are not doing ridesharing in any way shape or form, do you even know what ridesharing means, you are performing Taxi FHV dispatch services. Ridesharing, please, LMAO, this was made up by filthy Uber so they could circumvent laws and regulations, and of course with a few payoffs the city regulators started to look the other way.


Again, what does this have to do with anything? I asked them if they offer insurance. Told them I was thinking of driving for Uber and Lyft. They used the term rideshare. So Rideshare, Taxi, Ubering... call it whatever you want. I answered your question. They are aware that I'm doing it part time.
What's your next question?


----------



## TheFixer1

Cableguynoe said:


> Again, what does this have to do with anything? I asked them if they offer insurance. Told them I was thinking of driving for Uber and Lyft. They used the term rideshare. So Rideshare, Taxi, Ubering... call it whatever you want. I answered your question. They are aware that I'm doing it part time.
> What's your next question?


I am sure they are, and I doubt that they will provide you with coverage if you get into a fender bender doing uber work, LMAO, file a claim and see what happens. And I am pretty sure that you told them you where "thinking" about driving with Uber and if they provided such coverage, if they do not, and you told them that you are currently doing uber work, they would have canceled your policy, there is no insurance company that will provide you with coverage that is not part of their policy, but I am sure that you are special.


----------



## Cableguynoe

TheFixer1 said:


> I am sure they are, and I doubt that they will provide you with coverage if you get into a fender bender doing uber work, LMAO, file a claim and see what happens. And I am pretty sure that you told them you where thinking about driving with Uber and if they provided such coverage, if they don't and you told them that your are currently doing uber work, they would have canceled your policy, there is no insurance company that will provide you with coverage that is not part of their policy, but I am sure that you are special.


Bro you make no sense.
First of all, stop with the LMAO. You sound like a teenage girl.

My first response to you I said that Travelers told me they would not cover my while I'm driving for Uber. So why are you repeating that no insurance company will cover me? I know this. I told you this.

What you are wrong about is them canceling my policy. M-F the SUV I use for Uber is driven by my wife to and from work, kids from daycare, etc etc. We are covered 100% by Travelers. Friday nights and some weekends I take it for Ubering. Travelers Insurance has no problem with this. But they made me aware that I am not covered while doing this. I understand this and accept the risk. Hopefully I'll never have to use James River insurance. But if I do, we'll see how that goes.
What is the problem?


----------



## TheFixer1

Cableguynoe said:


> Bro you make no sense.
> First of all, stop with the LMAO. You sound like a teenage girl.
> 
> My first response to you I said that Travelers told me they would not cover my while I'm driving for Uber. So why are you repeating that no insurance company will cover me? I know this. I told you this.
> 
> What you are wrong about is them canceling my policy. M-F the SUV I use for Uber is driven by my wife to and from work, kids from daycare, etc etc. We are covered 100% by Travelers. Friday nights and some weekends I take it for Ubering. Travelers Insurance has no problem with this. But they made me aware that I am not covered while doing this. I understand this and accept the risk. Hopefully I'll never have to use James River insurance. But if I do, we'll see how that goes.
> What is the problem?


So you have no coverage while performing Uber Taxi services.


----------



## Cableguynoe

You don't know what you're saying. But I'm not going to argue with you in a thread that has nothing to do with insurance.
You never answered the question that I asked you twice. What does this have to do with anything???

You're just a bitter Uber driver. Go complain in the insurance forum


----------



## UberJoe427

jerseycrooner said:


> I'm on year three. I met several Uber drivers who lasted just a few days. My secret...... I'm basically antisocial, have a high tolerance for pain and like to keep busy. That's it! Nothing mysterious!


Year 3 here also ,I'm retired and have nothing better to do then play the game,Fill out logs and ledger books , study maps for surges ,devise new strategy to beat the system and keep myself busy.To much free time on my hands.


----------



## TheFixer1

Cableguynoe said:


> You don't know what you're saying. But I'm not going to argue with you in a thread that has nothing to do with insurance.
> You never answered the question that I asked you twice. What does this have to do with anything???
> 
> You're just a bitter Uber driver. Go complain in the insurance forum


Someone here seems upset, the truth is hard to swallow.


----------



## Cableguynoe

TheFixer1 said:


> Someone here seems upset, the truth is hard to swallow.


You're the only one worried about it. Why are we talking about insurance again?
I'm going to keep making a ton of money with my side hustle, and living the good life.
You keeping living your insurance rich life!


----------



## PorkRollUberAndCheese

Do I believe there's a lot of churn? Yes. Do I believe churn is at 96 percent? No.


----------



## Joey A

ToughTommy said:


> according to a report from The Information.
> Number one reason - drumroll-PAY
> Noticed referal bonus half of what it was.
> I guess 2017 being the year of the driver means they need more drivers.
> Spokesman doublespeak"We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate"
> As H Ross Perot used to say"Work on it".
> More blah blah blah yet still no in app tipping or raised rates. Rest assured they are thinking up new badges to covet.


Just more propaganda. This would signal anyone "thinking" about joining Uber, that "this is the time... they must be desperate for drivers, let me make that move!" Uber is all about head games, and they sure have a way of getting into people's heads. That much you have to give them credit for. This is just another load of crap falling on the innocent man's head. You can now call him: POO POO HEAD!


----------



## Chauffeur_James

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


That's why you get a square reader


----------



## Cableguynoe

Chauffeur_James said:


> That's why you get a square reader


Saturday night I had 6 drunks in my car. They we totally having a good time and girl sitting up front starts asking who has cash to tip the driver. They collected from 2 people that had cash and handed it to her, not sure how much. We were still about 5 minutes from destination. We get there and she gets off my car, WITH MY TIP IN HER HAND! haha.
Even when they have good intentions, they still suck.


----------



## anteetr

UberJoe427 said:


> Year 3 here also ,I'm retired and have nothing better to do then play the game,Fill out logs and ledger books , study maps for surges ,devise new strategy to beat the system and keep myself busy.To much free time on my hands.


It really is a lot like playing call of duty or some RPG except you get paid for it. Come to think of it, you can be a taxi driver in grand theft auto and it's kind of the exact same thing


----------



## chevelle454

UberJoe427 said:


> Year 3 here also ,I'm retired and have nothing better to do then play the game,Fill out logs and ledger books , study maps for surges ,devise new strategy to beat the system and keep myself busy.To much free time on my hands.


Third summer coming up for me and Joe That almost sounds like a job to me. I just let the Pings take me where ever and when ever I feel like putting the ap on. And trying to keep my dead head miles as low as possible . Bring a book download some shows to my phone and just kick back and relax . I had a 427 also in this chevelle at one time


----------



## uberdriverfornow

Cableguynoe said:


> They do actually. Travelers doesn't offer rideshare insurance but told me they don't have a problem with it as long as I understand that they are not covering me while I'm working with Uber.
> But what the heck does that have to do with anything?


Because depending on what state you're in, you either won't have coverage at all or you won't have coverage for your car during period 1.


----------



## Cableguynoe

uberdriverfornow said:


> Because depending on what state you're in, you either won't have coverage at all or you won't have coverage for your car during period 1.


I do understand the period 1 lack of coverage. But as far as anyone is concerned, I don't have period 1's. Ever! 
For one thing I don't use UBER/Lyft decals or dress or whatever they're called. So I'm running personal errands until I get my ping. That's my story and nothing will change it. 
And insurance has no reason to question or suspect anything different, unless its something terrible like I ran over a kid or something. Then they would have to do a deep investigation.


----------



## corniilius

Marshall Mathers said:


> I'm a college student and I don't see how any adult with a full time job already would want to do this. After I'm done with school I'd probably be done with uber.... but if I want to to get away from my wife than I might still do it.


 Do you have an aversion to money? I make over $50k without uber and just under $80k with it. That too will grow when I invest the extra money into more earning opportunities.


----------



## Lightning1181

PorkRollUberAndCheese said:


> Do I believe there's a lot of churn? Yes. Do I believe churn is at 96 percent? No.


On that theory alone, this forum would not have half of the "old-timers" than we do. In my opinion, we have a 20% retention rate of drivers who have been in the system for over 6 months. The failure rate is closely associated to the noobs who bought into Goobers propaganda on the millions you can make with your own car. After a few weeks of peon money, they quit or never turn on the app again.


----------



## massageuber

PoulTrend said:


> This does not sound accurate however it definitely could be up over the 75% mark. I have been driving since August 2016 have never met driver with more trips than myself and I am up over 900


94% sounds right to me. I bet most new drivers are already employeed and doing uber on the side. With rates so low im sure the vast majority quit after a week or too. Most probably aren't interested in missing events to drive in those events. Uber makes this damn near impossible to actually do as a ride share. I guarantee the moment a rider is rude or makes them late to work or they spend 20 minutes just to make $3 the majority of the ones who don't need uber quit. When I first started riding uber most drivers seemed middle class and up. Now the only middle class part time drivers I've met recently have been uber xl.



corniilius said:


> Do you have an aversion to money? I make over $50k without uber and just under $80k with it. That too will grow when I invest the extra money into more earning opportunities.


Not everyone is money oriented. Most people would probably prefer to experience as much life as possible rather than become a millionaire. Not knocking your hustle. I know a few people working multiple jobs because wealth ads value, meaning and security to their life. We are all different.


----------



## corniilius

massageuber said:


> 94% sounds right to me. I bet most new drivers are already employeed and doing uber on the side. With rates so low im sure the vast majority quit after a week or too. Most probably aren't interested in missing events to drive in those events. Uber makes this damn near impossible to actually do as a ride share. I guarantee the moment a rider is rude or makes them late to work or they spend 20 minutes just to make $3 the majority of the ones who don't need uber quit. When I first started riding uber most drivers seemed middle class and up. Now the only middle class part time drivers I've met recently have been uber xl.
> 
> Not everyone is money oriented. Most people would probably prefer to experience as much life as possible rather than become a millionaire. Not knocking your hustle. I know a few people working multiple jobs because wealth ads value, meaning and security to their life. We are all different.


 I prefer to have a more secure retirement by working hard early and investing wisely.


----------



## Rocco Vespa

I started almost three years ago when rates were high enough to make some really good money. I might do ten rides a month now at best and they have to be at least a 2x rate.


----------



## Strange Fruit

Lightning1181 said:


> On that theory alone, this forum would not have half of the "old-timers" than we do. In my opinion, we have a 20% retention rate of drivers who have been in the system for over 6 months. The failure rate is closely associated to the noobs who bought into Goobers propaganda on the millions you can make with your own car. After a few weeks of peon money, they quit or never turn on the app again.


There aren't that many people on the forum. I think the amount of "old timers" on this forum could easily be within that 4%. San Francisco Bay Area alone has supposedly like 30-40,ooo drivers. 4% is 12-1600 drivers, and that's just one city. Are there 1200 old timers on this forum? And that's just one city anyways, so if there are 1200 old timers on this forum, it still isn't 4%. But if the 4% is true, all the old timers on this forum could be in that 4%. I mean, even if you happen to have guessed correctly, I'm just saying that this forum could have _all _the old timers that we do and 4% could still be correct. And some of these old timers say they don't even drive anymore. They just stay on the forum anyways.


----------



## UberLaLa

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. *Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber.* After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


She just told you she can't...she doesn't carry cash.



Strange Fruit said:


> There aren't that many people on the forum. I think the amount of "old timers" on this forum could easily be within that 4%. San Francisco Bay Area alone has supposedly like 30-40,ooo drivers. 4% is 12-1600 drivers, and that's just one city. Are there 1200 old timers on this forum? And that's just one city anyways, so if there are 1200 old timers on this forum, it still isn't 4%. But if the 4% is true, all the old timers on this forum could be in that 4%. I mean, even if you happen to have guessed correctly, I'm just saying that this forum could have _all _the old timers that we do and 4% could still be correct. And some of these old timers say they don't even drive anymore. They just stay on the forum anyways.


L.A. County is reported to have 150k 'Registered' Uber drivers...of course Uber counts the 96% that have jumped ship already.

But, I would bet there are more of the 4% here then not...


----------



## SEAL Team 5

chevelle454 said:


> I had a 427 also in this chevelle at one time


That's a clean lookin car, especially for Jersey. Is that a '72? We have allot of muscle car enthusiast here in AZ. Our dry weather allows you to find old cars still in very good shape. Did you drop in a small block or did you stay with a bigger motor?


----------



## chevelle454

70 Just a car I had back in the day.I sold it in 76.It had the generic 454 in it I put a 427/435 from a 69 vette in it .Should have kept it but who knew ??


----------



## phillipzx3

REX HAVOC said:


> Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be because of low per mile rates, no tipping allowed on the app, no option to remove oneself from UberPool and no transparency in the destination until you start the ride.


Everything you just listed are things Uber driver bragged of because they were better than those nasty ol' cabs. 99% of the time a cab driver doesn't know the destination until the passenger is in the car. Next thing you'll be asking is , " Why can't these people just drive themselves?" ;-)


----------



## Sub Guy

Folks are mixing up retention rate and turnover rate

"_Retention rate is the ratio of the number of retained customers to the number at risk". 4 drivers left out of the original 100 at the start of the year - 4% retention rate. _

In human resources context, turnover is the act of replacing an employee with a new employee. Partings between organizations and employees may consist of termination, retirement, death, interagency transfers, and resignations.[1] An organization's turnover is measured as a percentage rate, which is referred to as its turnover rate. Turnover rate is the percentage of employees in a workforce that leave during a certain period of time. Organizations and industries as a whole measure their turnover rate during a fiscal or calendar year.[......For example, during the 2001-2006 period, the annual turnover rate for all industry sectors averaged 39.6% prior to seasonal adjustments,[URL='https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Turnover_(employment)#cite_note-4'][4] while the Leisure and Hospitality sector experienced an average annual rate of 74.6% during this same period.[/URL] SO... if UBER had 100 drivers at the start of the year, hired 250 during the year but only had 101 left at the end of the year their turnover rate would be 249 (the number of employees that left---> 100+250-101=249)/101 (the number of employees at the end of the year) or 246.53% turnover

I ran restaurants for 10 years and my best year was 70% retention and 62% turnover. That only came after years of interviewing and getting good at picking the right folk to hire to start with.


----------



## DelaJoe

Marshall Mathers said:


> I'm a college student and I don't see how any adult with a full time job already would want to do this. After I'm done with school I'd probably be done with uber.... but if I want to to get away from my wife than I might still do it.


I work a good full time job but the income I make just pays the bills. If I get into debt then I need "extra" income to get out of that debt. Last year Uber paid for my $2000 driveway project. This year it is paying for my Vegas vacation. Uber allows me to earn extra money when I want to do it. The more hours I am online, the more money I can earn. Last night I had my light on and I got a request and dropped some guys off at the bar and then later picked them up and took them home. Made about $25 in fares and $15 in tips and worked about an hour and spent about $2 in gas. That is $38 in basically tax free income. I could have made nothing last night...but Uber provides opportunity to make money.

Now I never ever thought I would have to work a 2nd job. But after going about 8 years without a pay raise, my budget got real tight. I also live a middle class lifestyle. I have some terrible spending habits. You are just getting out of college so you have no idea what twists and turns are ahead. I had a couple of life plans and something came along and destroyed those plans and then you have to pick up the pieces and rebuild. I am in great shape now as I near retirement but I do see Uber as a possible retirement job.

Uber is a good job if you know how to work the system...get surge fares, pick up in areas where customers will give you a tip, hand out business cards for repeat business. We have drivers that do side trips for cash (I don't do that)... I saw surge on NYE that hit 8x..I made $135 in an hour...driving a car..come on people. The business is repeatable. The same areas surge and the same time every week. You might have to drive 1-2 hours to get to a prime area but it is worth it.

Now if you work in a major city, then Uber is a tough gig. Low mileage rates, traffic and POOL. But you can relocate to an area where the rates are higher. Uber is a skill you can take anywhere in the country. All you need is a car with 4 doors. I don't worry about dead miles. As long as my light is on, the IRS is giving me 55 cents a mile . So Uber gives you the ability to earn tens of thousands of dollars tax free.

The vehicle you choose is very important. Had I done it all over again I would have gotten an XL.


----------



## ginseng41

I also got into a bad situation WITH a college degree. I graduated in 2008 with an accounting degree. Yup 2008, the year when tens of thousands of financial sector workers were laid off. There were literally no jobs to be found for new graduates. I believe 4% of my graduating class was employed in field after a year. i was delivering pizzas like I'd done throughout college. After spending 2 years and sending out hundreds of applications, I realized that it just wasn't going to happen. I still do some tax and bookkeeping work on the side but that won't pay the bills. Of course my market is way better than most, but I can't make this much money doing much else around here


----------



## westsidebum

The correlation between fare price and demand is not direct. We are in a have and have not economy. The haves with money can afford rideshare when they want. The haves use rideshare because its still less than taxi and cheaper than a dui. The have nots with less income, use rideshare when they are forced to like when car breaks down, accident, wife is using car, too early or too late or too long wait time for public transit, doctors appt etc. Forced to is not price sensitive they will pay the penalty. All the others who are poor and take short base rides ...who cares we dont make money and neither does lyft or uber right now both companies subsidise rides by 40-to 50 percent.


----------



## Ogbootsy

I_Like_Spam said:


> The ads on the radio suggest that partners can make a decent amount of money by going a few days a week on the easy "side hustle". Although no amounts are promised, the implication is that folks will be able to pay off their credit cards or cars or other debts, and there is nothing to it.
> 
> I think they are over-implying what is reasonable for most people and they see it soon enough and quit.


You will not be paying off credit cards or automobile driving for Uber.


----------



## Driver Zero

delock51 said:


> Ubers been paying my bills for the last 2 and half years give or take. I never thought I would have made it this far with it. I practically drive every day.


Congrats on being an underpaid taxi driver.


----------



## El Cemento

I wonder how many are driven away during the applications process, it is so coldly remote and computer calculated.
My Uber application went fine, but Lyft seems clueless and unable to even complete it, 3 weeks later.
Passed the background checks but some software glitch they cannot seem to handle leaves me unable to work.
And with every day, every support request, they kill my enthusiasm more.
How many people left in disgust because of the inhuman applications process?

In the long run, it is a really poor way to run a business, where quality applicants are sent away fuming, rather doubtful to be future clients...


----------



## Recoup

Driver Zero said:


> Congrats on being an underpaid taxi driver taking care of your business and doing what it takes to pay the bills.
> 
> 
> delock51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ubers been paying my bills for the last 2 and half years give or take. I never thought I would have made it this far with it. I practically drive every day.
Click to expand...

Fixed that for ya.


----------



## OUBobcat2000

Marshall Mathers said:


> I'm a college student and I don't see how any adult with a full time job already would want to do this. After I'm done with school I'd probably be done with uber.... but if I want to to get away from my wife than I might still do it.


Because some of us adults don't have enough money at our full-time job to make it without a second job like Uber and Lyft.
I work it every morning before that job, and mornings on the weekends. I may start doing something like 7-10pms on Friday's and Saturday's as well.


----------



## massageuber

El Cemento said:


> I wonder how many are driven away during the applications process, it is so coldly remote and computer calculated.
> My Uber application went fine, but Lyft seems clueless and unable to even complete it, 3 weeks later.
> Passed the background checks but some software glitch they cannot seem to handle leaves me unable to work.
> And with every day, every support request, they kill my enthusiasm more.
> How many people left in disgust because of the inhuman applications process?
> 
> In the long run, it is a really poor way to run a business, where quality applicants are sent away fuming, rather doubtful to be future clients...


Just had uber subtract money from my account for some promotion but I've never done any promotion. Having to fight to be paid will turn a lot of people away really quick. Uber's lack of customer support probably turns away a ton of drivers.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet

corniilius said:


> Do you have an aversion to money? I make over $50k without uber and just under $80k with it. That too will grow when I invest the extra money into more earning opportunities.


$30,000 a year doing Uber on the side. So does kalanick hand deliver your checks or does Goldman Sachs direct deposit into your offshore account? I smell BS wafting from an Uber office.


----------



## corniilius

I don't care what you smell. All about how you work it. I make closer to $25K a year doing Uber.


----------



## jfinks

For me it is just trading unused miles on my car for money. My daily commute to and from work is 5 miles total. Some drive 15-20 miles each way. So during a week that is 150-175 "free" miles I can generate cash from. So about $600 a month or so, or more if I need or want to.


----------



## corniilius

jfinks said:


> For me it is just trading unused miles on my car for money. My daily commute to and from work is 5 miles total. Some drive 15-20 miles each way. So during a week that is 150-175 "free" miles I can generate cash from. So about $600 a month or so, or more if I need or want to.


That's better than my 18 mile round trip. Feels pretty good, doesn't it?


----------



## jfinks

It is great, lucked out on that one but I've never been that far away. Used to be about 16 miles round trip, but my work moved closer about 9 years ago.


----------



## UberDez

I've been doing this for 16 months now . But went part time after 11 months and have been doing less and less as it goes on . I don't see myself completely quitting anytime as the benefits from it are great . I commute 22 miles to and from work and use the destination filter to and from I rarely get rides too but regularly get rides from work but adding in that mileage deduction is great or if I decide to take a toll if I'm running late I can claim that as well . Plus it's just nice to make a little extra cash here and there


----------



## TedInTampa

McDonald's turnover is estimated to be 65-90% annually. People can see and understand the job. Truck driving, after $4000-$7500 for schooling has less than 10% still working after 1 year.


----------



## ZoomZoom12

What are the "extra" costs to driving anyways? We all know about depreciation, maintenance, gas, taxes (if any) etc.. but how much "extra" is that costing us compared to what we would have had to pay without driving anyways? To be conservative, lets say all those costs double, then I really only look at the cost as the increase compared to what your regular non-uber/lyft driving costs would be. For me, its really not that much, especially if your car is 3-4 years old and plan on keeping it forever. 

The real issue I have is the dirt cheap fares and evil corporate culture we all know and love. Its friggin depressing making your way through traffic for 15 minutes only to see that you made 4 dollars on a non-surge. This isn't public transportation, so many pax would still use the service if it was 20 percent more expensive (especially party goers who seem to be the most insensitive to price increases).


----------



## phillipzx3

Driver Zero said:


> Congrats on being an underpaid taxi driver.


 Exactly. Drive twice as far, put twice the mileage on your personal car as a cab, then brag to a taxi driver how cheap you are and what a rip-off cabs are.

Then in the next breath, complain of low rates and lack of a tip function in the app. Which raises the question; why the hell would anyone want a paper trail showing how much you made in tips?


----------



## DeplorableDonald

Uberana said:


> Her sympathy was your tip!


Only place you find sympathy is in the dictionary between shit and syphilis


----------



## Driver Zero

phillipzx3 said:


> Exactly. Drive twice as far, put twice the mileage on your personal car as a cab, then brag to a taxi driver how cheap you are and what a rip-off cabs are.


And having to work 7 days a week no less! 


delock51 said:


> I practically drive every day.


Admirable, but only if it stops you from starving and being homeless. Driving Uber full time is only 1 step up from being unemployed.
I wonder how many drivers practically live in their car?


----------



## phillipzx3

corniilius said:


> That's better than my 18 mile round trip. Feels pretty good, doesn't it?


Sure..if you like working for peanuts, it does. He just said he makes about $600 a month while doing a 600 mile per month commute. What he didn't say is how many extra EMPTY miles he drove for that 600 bucks. And unless he's a miracle driver, that means twice the mileage, which means he's driving round 1200 miles for that 600 bucks. So ya...if you like taking it in the shorts, he feels real good. ;-)


----------



## Driver Zero

Does anyone know the differential between full time prostitution and Uber driving?


----------



## corniilius

phillipzx3 said:


> Sure..if you like working for peanuts, it does. He just said he makes about $600 a month while doing a 600 mile per month commute. What he didn't say is how many extra EMPTY miles he drove for that 600 bucks. And unless he's a miracle driver, that means twice the mileage, which means he's driving round 1200 miles for that 600 bucks. So ya...if you like taking it in the shorts, he feels real good. ;-)


I was talking about our work commute. Don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## jfinks

phillipzx3 said:


> Sure..if you like working for peanuts, it does. He just said he makes about $600 a month while doing a 600 mile per month commute. What he didn't say is how many extra EMPTY miles he drove for that 600 bucks. And unless he's a miracle driver, that means twice the mileage, which means he's driving round 1200 miles for that 600 bucks. So ya...if you like taking it in the shorts, he feels real good. ;-)


Ya he failed math and comprehension... Monthly commute is about 100 miles. That is a "free" 500 miles. Dead miles are dead miles, everyone has them. I try to limit them as much as possible.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Driver Zero said:


> Does anyone know the differential between full time prostitution and Uber driving?


Real wh res get paid?


----------



## nomogmos

REX HAVOC said:


> Gee, I wonder why that is? Could it be because of low per mile rates, no tipping allowed on the app, no option to remove oneself from UberPool and no transparency in the destination until you start the ride.


Don't forget "low per minute rates", currently 13¢/minute in Denver ($15/hr would be 25¢/minute). uber doesn't care _favorably _for *ITS *drivers. They're just an unpleasantly necessary part of its formula (to be disposed of as soon as possible). And, no unemployment benefits (probably would pay better than uber) for drivers, either!



westsidebum said:


> Ubers next move is to double down and target minorities and those marginal people with alcohol and drug addiction stuck in poverty via channels like Goodwill and marketing aimed at minorities like "git your side hussle" with Uber


I think they already have.


----------



## Leonard Norman

roadman said:


> the day Uber allows tips on UberX will be my last day giving Uber rides. That's when I know they need me the most and that is when I will no longer help them.


I don't know what the he'll your talking about. 500+ trips under my belt. Inferior compensation, no collision coverage. WTF.


----------



## roadman

Leonard Norman said:


> I don't know what the he'll your talking about. 500+ trips under my belt. Inferior compensation, no collision coverage. WTF.


Finally, the Spock has come back to Michigan! Can you smell what the Spock is cooking?


----------



## REX HAVOC

westsidebum said:


> Ubers next move is to double down and target minorities and those marginal people with alcohol and drug addiction stuck in poverty via channels like Goodwill and marketing aimed at minorities like "git your side hussle" with Uber


They already hire people with zero command of the English language.


----------



## tohunt4me

nomogmos said:


> Don't forget "low per minute rates", currently 13¢/minute in Denver ($15/hr would be 25¢/minute). uber doesn't care _favorably _for *ITS *drivers. They're just an unpleasantly necessary part of its formula (to be disposed of as soon as possible). And, no unemployment benefits (probably would pay better than uber) for drivers, either!
> 
> I think they already have.


Uber gets US and OUR CARS for $9.00 an hour.
Think about it . . .
Not just an employee for under minimum wage,a CAR also 
Yet Uber wants to " claim" drivers are costing them money ?
Robo Cars will cost SO MUCH MORE !



REX HAVOC said:


> They already hire people with zero command of the English language.


And ZERO COMMAND of Mathematics



El Cemento said:


> I wonder how many are driven away during the applications process, it is so coldly remote and computer calculated.
> My Uber application went fine, but Lyft seems clueless and unable to even complete it, 3 weeks later.
> Passed the background checks but some software glitch they cannot seem to handle leaves me unable to work.
> And with every day, every support request, they kill my enthusiasm more.
> How many people left in disgust because of the inhuman applications process?
> 
> In the long run, it is a really poor way to run a business, where quality applicants are sent away fuming, rather doubtful to be future clients...


I finished my Lyft application a YEAR after starting it.
Good for the Mentors.
Was cleared several times.
Now I need to get around to driving 
. . .


----------



## El Cemento

massageuber said:


> Just had uber subtract money from my account for some promotion but I've never done any promotion. Having to fight to be paid will turn a lot of people away really quick. Uber's lack of customer support probably turns away a ton of drivers.


I agree, Uber's lack of quality support is a real downer and probably the biggest reason I will leave sooner than later.



REX HAVOC said:


> They already hire people with zero command of the English language.


The support people literally sound like bots, or is it the bots literally sound like support people without much grasp of linguistics...



tohunt4me said:


> Uber gets US and OUR CARS for $9.00 an hour.
> Think about it . . .
> Not just an employee for under minimum wage,a CAR also
> Yet Uber wants to " claim" drivers are costing them money ?
> Robo Cars will cost SO MUCH MORE !
> 
> And ZERO COMMAND of Mathematics
> 
> I finished my Lyft application a YEAR after starting it.
> Good for the Mentors.
> Was cleared several times.
> Now I need to get around to driving
> . . .


Ya Lyft's application process is dismal when it goes wrong. The real problem is support, or really lack thereof. You get a clueless bot trying to spoonfeed you answers from keywords, and if you eventually get a human, they for sure won't read through your issue, it is so sad. Uber Twitter support is a pathetic waste of time. They finally hired me and now I have far less interest in working for them, or even using them as a customer, now that I know how lackadaisically they treat their employees. Funny how that works.


----------



## Kembolicous

REX HAVOC said:


> I just gave a ride to a pax the other day on Uber who started out telling me how unfair she thought Ubers tipping policy was. She went on to tel me that Uber should be more like Lyft and add a tipping option on the app. Then she told me she never carries cash so she can't tip when she takes Uber. After that whole speech about tipping I dropped her off at her place and she didn't tip me.


Don't think that just because Lyft has a tip function, that Lyft riders are any better about tipping than uber riders. I have had two tips on the app in the last 6 days. People think they are paying too much already, and drivers make it worse by talking the " oh I made $1500 last week " BS to the pax.


----------



## REX HAVOC

Kembolicous said:


> Don't think that just because Lyft has a tip function, that Lyft riders are any better about tipping than uber riders. I have had two tips on the app in the last 6 days. People think they are paying too much already, and drivers make it worse by talking the " oh I made $1500 last week " BS to the pax.


The pax know were not making very much money doing this. That why they always ask if you have another job besides Uber.


----------



## Tihstae

Alex TAVERAS said:


> I have 3 months in and if it wasn't for all of you guys tips and guidance I would have never made it past my second week


I wouldn't have taken my first drive without all the advice posted in these forums. 4 months, a little over 150 drives. Yes, I'm still a newb that only drives when not working the real job and then only when I'm bored out of my mind at home. But these forums have been invaluable.


----------



## WellX

DelaJoe said:


> I've been driving for 2 years now...I guess I am part of the 4%. I think a lot of people try it and after a week or two ... quit. The job is easy but the hours you have to work to make the good money stink. Most people don't want to work after 10PM and on weekends...but that is when everyone needs Ubers to go out to the clubs and bars.


Really? get out while is time, Find another job that u can get 401K and benefits, you are waisting your time and money the life is shortly


----------



## Trump Economics

4 percent? 








That's like 3 percent more than I would have guessed.



Slim Pete said:


> Only 4% of Uber drivers remain on the platform a year later, says report.
> 
> Add to the list of problems at Uber: Driver retention. Only 4 percent of people who sign up to drive for the ride-hailing service are still driving a year later, according to a report in The Information.
> 
> The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft. But the number one complaint among Uber drivers is the pay, according to undisclosed data seen by The Information. Many Uber drivers have complained about unfair compensation for long trips, and not being able to accept tips.
> 
> An Uber spokesman told The Information: "We recognize we need to improve our relationship with drivers and their experience using Uber. We're working on a range of improvements across our products, our policies, our customer support and how we communicate."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A driver looks from an Uber self-driving car on September 13, 2016 in Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania.
> 
> The company is considering things like better targeting financial bonuses to certain drivers and allowing tipping, which could allow drivers to earn more, according to The Information. Lyft, its main competitor, already gives riders the option to leave a tip.


----------



## JimS

Slim Pete said:


> The company's accelerating driver drop off rate is partially due to increased competition from companies like Lyft.


That's a stupid reason. The rest makes sense, though.


----------



## rickasmith98

Wardell Curry said:


> I am part of that 4 %. But I heard the longer you drive Uber, the worse your incentives and promotions get? Can anyone verify this? Im about 15 months in and Im waiting till summer to see what the boost is like before i make that judgement.


Well when I first started driving, whenever there was an event in town, got a text about guaranteed rates and the blocks available and chose the ones I would work. After a few months, they have completely disappeared and I haven't received any kind of incentive invitation in over 6 months now. My rating is 4.96 and i have done over 2K rides with a 0% cancellation rate and an acceptance rate that ranges from 100% to 95%. But I am obviously not WORTHY.


----------

